# Boston PV500.



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi does anyone know if this sub is any good or not.. i can get one for $40. Would it be an upgrade to my Psw250? Or maybe even a better resale value so i can sell it for more? I would appreciate any input.

Thank you,

Jason


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> Hi does anyone know if this sub is any good or not.. i can get one for $40. Would it be an upgrade to my Psw250? Or maybe even a better resale value so i can sell it for more? I would appreciate any input.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jason


 I would guess it to be more of a side ways move just glancing at the specs for each. The older VR2000 from BA was really good. And the PV800 measured well too. But both of these are roughly the same size(too small) with smaller cone area and small wattage. Both of them combined might give you a nice improvement.


Tom V.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you.. i was about to buy it..i'm sick of wasting money on stuff thinking i'm getting a good deal.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

jason1234567 said:


> Thank you.. i was about to buy it..i'm sick of wasting money on stuff thinking i'm getting a good deal.



I would say $40 is a pretty good deal assuming it is in good working condition. These were around $200-250 new. When you see a ported subwoofer (from a major OEM) "specced" at 38hz for extension that usually indicates a tuning frequency(of the enclosure) in the 45-50hz(ish) range. So figure decent upper bass, no deep bass. Looking for an upgrade over your current sub in the $50-100 range will be tough. Keep looking in the local "second hand / pawn" shops and you might get lucky though. 

Tom V.


----------

